# Configure samba "computer description"



## vikingshelmut (Dec 30, 2002)

When I view computers in my workgroup on my pc, my mac is reported as "Samba 2.2.3a (supermac)".  I know that "supermac" is the machine name I set in the System Preferences Sharing pane, but "Samba 2.2.3a" that appears before it is the computer description.  On my PC, the computer description is editable, and by default is blank, so it doesn't show up when browsing servers.  I would like to change this string on my mac.  It appears like it needs to be edited via the Terminal, but I can't figure out where the "computer description" for samba string is stored.

Any ideas?


----------



## anarchie (Dec 30, 2002)

Edit your /etc/smb.conf so that it contains a line like this one after [global]

server string = This Computer's Description

If you put %v in the description, it will be replaced with the Samba version number.  Likewise, %h will be replaced by the server's hostname(in your case, supermac).


----------



## vikingshelmut (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks anarchie!

This makes sense to me (i have some unix sense).  However, what if I want no computer description?  I would like my Mac OS X SMB server to identify itself by its hostname only "supermac", instead of "Computer Description (hostename)".
I know this is possible, since in windows, if you remove the "Computer Description" from you System Control Panel (Win XP), it will show up on the network as standard computer name only.
Any ideas?


----------



## gatorparrots (Dec 31, 2002)

Edit */etc/smb.conf*.
Change this line:
server string = PowerMac G4
to change the description.

Change this line:
netbios name = supermac
to change your NetBios name (how you appear in Windows' Network Neighborhood).

Restart Windows Networking (via the File Sharing System Preferences pane or with sudo SystemStarter restart Samba).


----------



## vikingshelmut (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

However, can I set the server string to nothing?
Will using something like this...

server string =  (this is left blank)

...cause it to not report a description?  I would only like to have the netbios name reported, and since I know you can leave that string blank in Windows, I figure you should be able to do it under Samba on my Mac.


----------



## vikingshelmut (Jan 1, 2003)

I tried it and it works.

You can set the server sting to nothing, and you no longer report a computer name, only a netbios name.

Thanks for everybody's help.

Anybody with any other cool things we can do via tha smb.conf file?  Let me know!


----------



## BoneFill (Jan 2, 2003)

You can hide/lock some files like those that starts with a dot and some other system files by adding:

veto files = /name of the file/ 

or just hide:

hide files = /name of the file/ 

ie.

 hide files = /.*/DesktopFolderDB/TrashFor%m/resource.frk/Icon*/


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 2, 2003)

Indeed, you would be best off if you hide the various Mac specific files from Windows users:
hide dot files = yes  
veto files = Temporary Items/Desktop */TheFindByContentFolder/TheVolumeSettingsFolder/Network */


----------



## BoneFill (Jan 2, 2003)

I guess you're right but I've never seen TheFindByContentFolder nor TheVolumeSettingsFolder that could be because I'm only sharing 2 folders that are not in the same partition of the system 

[DropBox]
comment = Drop Box
path = /Volumes/MacDaniel/DropBox
writable = yes

[Logos]
comment = Logos AI EPS PDF etc
path = /Volumes/MacDaniel/Logos
writable = yes


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 2, 2003)

Those directories are related to Classic, which you may or may not be running. I would hide dotfiles if you just want to make sure no one sees any .DS_Store files or .Trashes.


----------



## sld (Jan 9, 2003)

Does samba come preinstalled on Mac OS X, or does anyone know?


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 9, 2003)

It does in OS X 10.2.x 
(It is what gives you the option in the Sharing System Preferences pane for "Windows File Sharing")


----------

